# curved Shelby braces



## the tinker (Jul 19, 2020)

Making a couple of those super cool curved Shelby braces 


for the back of the Roadmaster rat. Bent a hunk of 1/2" metal electrical conduit and ripped it lengthwise in half.



 Love the look of those heavy curved braces. If you attempt this, cut them longer than needed, so you clamp in a vice while working on them, and trim to fit.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

Wow! Did you use a right angle grinder with a cut off wheel to rip the tubing in half?  Q^Q


----------



## the tinker (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, I used an angle grinder, with the pipe securely clamped in a bench vise.





Ready to bolt on.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 19, 2020)

One rough peaked fender for the front. Will make two more curved Shelby braces for it. Lots of dents in this fender. . .










Turned out real nice. My original fender roller was number 3. Joe Cargola did a nice job making them.


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2020)

nice job !!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice handy work! Just so happens I need a set of curved struts also. Are you making another set, you know, for practice? I would buy a set. Good job!


----------



## Herman (Jul 20, 2020)

Did you use any particular type of tubing bender or just bend it around a convenient round object ?


----------



## 1motime (Jul 20, 2020)

Lot of work but they look great!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 20, 2020)

My son-in-law is an electrician. I gave him a pattern drawn on a piece of cardboard and he bent the pipe for me by hand, using a standard conduit bender. Took him under a minute. If I did it, it would of had some flat spots. I intend to paint these, but since the pipe is already zinc plated, they look factory. Sorry, I'm not going into business making fender braces or fender rolling. I am retired. Decided to place this post in the restoration tips section for reference. They're easy to make .


----------

